# Wider than tall



## jrmorfin (Jun 26, 2012)

First time poster, long time SSBBW admirer. Just have to say I love women that have a belly wider than their height. turns me on!:smitten::bow:


----------



## adam (Jun 26, 2012)

Those women would be very hard to find I would guess, but I understand where you're coming from. Welcome to Dims.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't know about wider ,but round the hips/belly I am rounder than I am tall by a good few inches...


----------



## jrmorfin (Jun 26, 2012)

bigjayne66 said:


> Don't know about wider ,but round the hips/belly I am rounder than I am tall by a good few inches...



That's HOT :smitten::kiss2:


----------



## JohnWylde (Jun 27, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmm Just perfection Big Jayne





bigjayne66 said:


> Don't know about wider ,but round the hips/belly I am rounder than I am tall by a good few inches...


----------



## BigFA (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't know if I have ever seen a woman who was wider than tall but have come close. I know I get incredibly turned-on when a shorter woman, 5 ft. tall or less, is supersized and just big and round all over with a large hanging belly and super round hips. Pure heaven!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2012)

I know one girl who's almost as round as she is tall. In a year or so she will be at this rate.


----------



## ThaliaBombshell (Jul 6, 2012)

if i measure around my belly or orund my hips or around the combo of both including my ample arse as well, I am almost 20" bigger around than i am tall in all 3 measurements :blush:

being only 5'3" does help that though...I'm fun sized hehehe


----------



## jrmorfin (Jul 10, 2012)

ThaliaBombshell said:


> if i measure around my belly or orund my hips or around the combo of both including my ample arse as well, I am almost 20" bigger around than i am tall in all 3 measurements :blush:
> 
> being only 5'3" does help that though...I'm fun sized hehehe



Very Sexy :wubu::smitten::bow:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 10, 2012)

I've always claimed that the answer to the age old issue of where does bbw change to ssbbw should be when one is bigger around than up and down. As I said years ago in my old blog, I'm much bigger around than I am tall.


----------



## LinathSuru (Jul 10, 2012)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I've always claimed that the answer to the age old issue of where does bbw change to ssbbw should be when one is bigger around than up and down. As I said years ago in my old blog, I'm much bigger around than I am tall.



I aspire to be. but currently my hips are my biggest measurement and they are 10" short of meeting my height. Course, being 6' tall doesn't help with that.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Jul 11, 2012)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I've always claimed that the answer to the age old issue of where does bbw change to ssbbw should be when one is bigger around than up and down. As I said years ago in my old blog, I'm much bigger around than I am tall.



In which case,I became a fully fledged SSBBW at 380lbs....


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Jul 18, 2012)

I remember dating a woman who had a small belly, but absolutely HUGE hips and butt. She was barely wider than she was tall because she was about 6'2". An absolutely goddess.


----------



## Markt (Jul 22, 2012)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I've always claimed that the answer to the age old issue of where does bbw change to ssbbw should be when one is bigger around than up and down. As I said years ago in my old blog, I'm much bigger around than I am tall.



ruby, i really miss your old blog!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 22, 2012)

62" tall... 97" around.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 22, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 62" tall... 97" around.





Stunning Stats :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
I knew I had a good reasons to love Statistics.....


----------



## Russell Williams (Jul 23, 2012)

Louise Wolfe, who is 5 foot eight had 72 inch hips. They are smaller now but still it is thrilling to walk behind her and watch them jiggle.

It is also wonderful to know that she loves to know that I am watching and enjoying their jiggling.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 23, 2012)

I am rounder than I am tall.
But thats because I am 4'10".
I'm at least 6" rounder than tall.
But from looking at me, the difference is not staggering.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 23, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I am rounder than I am tall.
> But thats because I am 4'10".
> I'm at least 6" rounder than tall.
> But from looking at me, the difference is not staggering.



short and very sweet lol


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 24, 2012)

Interesting article on this topic:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...s-so-large-he-is-rounder-than-he-is-tall.html


----------



## twigster6ft6 (Oct 24, 2012)

i'm 6'6"... and i think it would be phenomenal to meet someone who is wider than _I_ am tall!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 24, 2012)

78"? Easily done around here.  lol


----------



## biackrlng (Oct 25, 2012)

Love the Difference in the numbers.


BigBeautifulMe said:


> 62" tall... 97" around.


----------



## joey86 (Oct 29, 2012)

As a huge SSBBW lover, wider than tall is deffo hot for me ;p


----------



## elina86 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am about 165 cm tall, and my waist is about 128 cm around. 
I would love to be rounder than I'm tall.


----------



## snow-white (Dec 3, 2012)

elina86 said:


> I am about 165 cm tall, and my waist is about 128 cm around.
> I would love to be rounder than I'm tall.



Sounds lovely! :smitten:


----------



## lcc42 (May 29, 2014)

My wife is getting to be almost as round as she is tall. Her belly is getting huge and she wears shorts with a 56" waist that look really tight. She is 5' tall and currently about 302 pounds.


----------



## Russell Williams (May 30, 2014)

lcc42 said:


> My wife is getting to be almost as round as she is tall. Her belly is getting huge and she wears shorts with a 56" waist that look really tight. She is 5' tall and currently about 302 pounds.



A question, "How to she feel about the situation? As she is expanding is she happy, sad, neutral? Does she get any personal pleasure from her expanding size other than the personal pleasure she gets from knowing that her expanding body brings joy to you?"


----------

